# Sharking OB



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

we were at orange beach last weekend and set some lines out for some toothy critters...30min our later our Shimano 2500 was getting dumped...took a while to slow this beast down but we were able to finally get a tail rope on him and could barely drag him on the beach :thumbup:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Is that a great white?!?!


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Thats Great!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Looks way over slot. Dangerous shark right there...


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Lol, thats a beast!!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

PorknBeans said:


> we were at orange beach last weekend and set some lines out for some toothy critters...30min our later our Shimano 2500 was getting dumped...took a while to slow this beast down but we were able to finally get a tail rope on him and could barely drag him on the beach :thumbup:


Wow man that move was quick thinking to keep tied down.. Great catch!!


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

The bar bracelets on the wrist from the night before really make the shark look even bigger!


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

Lolol. What are you using for shark fishing? I have a penn jigmaster with a 12ft. surf pole think I could fight a nice shark in with that? Also how do you rig bait? do you just use cut mullet and lady fish, or do you use whole? If whole, alive or dead?


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Lol!!


----------

